# PLayoff HERF: Go Seahawks!!!



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Another herf this Sunday, the 14th, at The Sports Bar in the Quil Ceda Casino in Marysville, WA. Time is 10:00AM, that's when the game starts, don't bitch at me...:tg

Exit #199 in Marysville, turn west drive one block, on the left hand side.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

C'mon northwesterners, give us some love here!


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Da Bears!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Seattle played a good game, and the Bears got the last break and a great kick. Hope you enjoyed the Herf regardless.


----------

